# Turface Pro League and C02 cilinders in Chicago



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I recently moved to the Chicago area and would like to start up a planted tank.
I have been looking around on the web and would like to try using the soilmaster select.
From what I have read, this product is not being sold anymore. But the Turface Pro League is supposed to be the same or almost the same product.
Does any of you have had any luck getting this product, I have called a couple of local suppliers but they don't carrey it, and if they would order, they would have to order a full pallet. That is just a little overkill for my 55 gallon.
Maybe a could try some sport field maintenance guys, as this is actually used to prepare baseball and football fields.

I would also like to try a good place to get my CO2 cilinder. I would prefer not having to buy one, maybe some kind of lease. That is how it works in Belgium, you go to a local brewing company, the sell you the C02 and you give a certain amount for the cylinder witch you get back when you return it to them.

I hope there is somebody out there that has any experience with this, hopefully even in the Chicago area.

Thanks,
Regards,

Pieter


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Oil Dri, the parent company of Soilmaster, is pretty close to Chicago I believe. I received an e-mail from Steve Ohnsman (their Marketing Director I believe) on Monday stating they are indeed stopping production of the Soilmaster Select Charcoal color. You may be able to contact Steve and and drive up there for a bag or two. He told me now was the time to stock up on Soilmaster if I wanted it so I assume they have some available in their warehouse though I doubt they will be willing to ship anything smaller than a pallet (20 bags).

I think Turface is mainly sold on the West Coast but I imagine they have other suppliers as well. If you happen to find a supplier for Turface Products, make sure to let everyone know


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I missed the second part of your post. You should be able to contact any welding supply shop for a CO2 tank. Some will sell you a tank and others will lease you the tank, it just depends on the shop. The Chicago area should have plenty of welding shops you can contact


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

You've probably already made a move now one way or the other, but having purchased both Soilmaster Select and Turface through my local aquarium club (still have 30+ lbs of the turface waiting to go into some tanks...), I can say I'd recommend this as a planted substrate. Two of our members ended up getting pallets of each brand...so you might look into other folks in your area that might be into a group order. I'd also try stopping into your local Lowes, Home Depot, or Ace Hardware...they can probably order it in for you.

It's cheap ($20-25 / 50lb bag after shipping), easy, and works well. I have some in almost 20 tanks, and have really enjoyed it. The turface is a more consistant "charcoal" color, whereas the Soilmaster I ended up with has quite a bit of red to it...(I prefer the Turface, but to each their own).

I'm not sure about Chicago, but in the Seattle area it's not too hard to find a used CO2 unit on Craigslist (or through the paper)...people use them on tanks, for home brewing, welding, yada yada...that lets you get in cheap, and then do exchanges through a local welding or beverage shop (pretty much the same way you'd exchange a propane tank on a grill...) . Try to find one being sold with the solenoids/valves you think you'd need, it's a lot cheaper than buying everything new... 

Cliff


----------



## KajukiKing (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah i have the same problem. I also tried getting soilmaster select and contacted several companies. Im going to use turface pro league gray so does anybody have any expierence with that.
p.s i also live in the chicago area and maybe if we get enough people, we can get some soilmaster select.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

I have been asking around and the closest place to get the Turface Pro League in Chicago area would be in Wauconda 27310 W. Case Rd. their number is 847-526-0007 the store is Conserv F.S.

Can somebody in the Chicago area letting me know where they are getting there CO2 cilinders and what the best was is to get them refilled.

I could be calling around to find a place but I guessed I try here just once more. Somebody in Chicago must know a good place.

Thanks a lot,
regards,

Pieter


----------



## jrsp12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: CO2 supplier in Chicago. Hope this helps.

NFC Co. 
2944 N Leavitt St 
Chicago, IL 60618 
Ph: (773) 472-6468 
http://www.nfccompany.com/

5 lbs Cylinder Filled (Tank + CO2) @ $95.00 
10 lbs Cylinder Filled (Tank + CO2) @ $115.00 
Refill both sizes @ $20.00 
Hydro Test @ $25.00


----------



## tony597fitter (May 1, 2009)

I have my co2 cylinders leased through AIRGAS. I also live just ouside of Chicago and there is dozens of AIRGAS locations in the Chicago area.
A 5lb. CO2 lease is $65.00 a year and fillups are under $15.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is a quick note. i have bought several bags of both SMS and Turface Pro League. in my experience, Pro League is superior. i observed that SMS gradually and continually degrades over time, gradually turning to mud. Pro League must be fired at a higher temperature, because it maintains its integrity.

it might be somewhat easier to find SMS in black or gray. i had to special-order black Pro League.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

for 65 dollars you can buy a brand new one on ebay. and make sure you get a good regulator setup with solenoid.


----------

